# Sky View House



## Rubex (Oct 11, 2015)

This house sits empty on the side of a road, and must have done for quite some time given the state of it. I decided to get out and give it a look, there's nothing special to see but I quite liked it especially the stairs which I wasn't expecting to see at all! 

















































Thanks for looking,

Rubex


----------



## Lavino (Oct 11, 2015)

Nice and interesting report once again rubex I don't know how you find them..


----------



## smiler (Oct 11, 2015)

Love the multi coloured staircase, Nice One Rubex


----------



## TheNarrator (Oct 11, 2015)

Great pictures! You did well with so little to capture


----------



## HughieD (Oct 12, 2015)

Ah.....The rainbow staircase house. Nicely done. This one is right by the road. Did you check our the control tower near by Rubex?


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 12, 2015)

Excellent stuff, the floors upstairs look a little bit...err... 
Another great find, thanks for sharing


----------



## LadyPandora (Oct 12, 2015)

Psychedelic stairs, love it


----------



## Mikeymutt (Oct 12, 2015)

I only took a shot of the stairs lol..you made it look good rubex


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 12, 2015)

Not a lot left but you've got a great set of images.


----------



## Turbotec (Oct 18, 2015)

Loving the multicoloured staircase


----------



## Rubex (Oct 18, 2015)

Turbotec said:


> Loving the multicoloured staircase



Me too lol it was worth stopping just to see the staircase


----------



## Badger (Oct 24, 2015)

Great everyday detail again. The bakelite light switch in picture 5 is a "Tenby Pilot" and quite sought after too.


----------



## UE-OMJ (Oct 24, 2015)

I recognise those stairs. I'm sure I've been there!


----------



## UE-OMJ (Oct 24, 2015)

Yep, just looked back through my photos, back in June 2012 all the fireplaces were still there!


----------



## Rubex (Oct 24, 2015)

UE-OMJ said:


> Yep, just looked back through my photos, back in June 2012 all the fireplaces were still there!



What a shame they are gone! Did you post it on here? I'd love to look at your post and see what it was like when you went  I did see one other report and the fireplaces were missing in that too!


----------



## UE-OMJ (Oct 24, 2015)

Rubex said:


> What a shame they are gone! Did you post it on here? I'd love to look at your post and see what it was like when you went  I did see one other report and the fireplaces were missing in that too!



No, I never posted as my photos were pretty awful back then (they still are  )
But I could add a few on here if you don't mind, or I can PM them to you?


----------



## Rubex (Oct 24, 2015)

UE-OMJ said:


> No, I never posted as my photos were pretty awful back then (they still are  )
> But I could add a few on here if you don't mind, or I can PM them to you?



Oh yes, put them on here and then we can all enjoy them  thanks!


----------



## UE-OMJ (Oct 24, 2015)

Thanks Rubex, here's the photos I took back in June 2012...












































It's been so long I'd almost forgotten how to put photos up!


----------



## krela (Oct 24, 2015)

Nothing wrong with those photos OMJ. Odd that the fireplaces have been stolen, they're of no real value, unfashionable, and generally end up in skips.


----------



## Rubex (Oct 25, 2015)

Oh yeah what a strange thing to take! Great pictures  I really do love that staircase lol


----------

